# Orthos prime quad stess version



## trt740 (Oct 19, 2007)

can anyone give me a link to the version that stresses 4 cores


----------



## ktr (Oct 19, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=41618

read my post.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 19, 2007)

ktr said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=41618
> 
> read my post.



no there is a version of orthos prime that automatically runs it on 4 cores. I have had it before. I cannot find the link


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Prime95_d4363.html

You can use Prime95 v25.5.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Others/Home-Education/Prime95.shtml

found it here too


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 19, 2007)

FWIW - if you run multiple instances of Prime95, it'll suck up cores with each new process.

...Maybe I'm out of date here, is there a new multithreaded Prime95 version that uses SMP?  too lazy to look.

I've never used Ortho - perhaps I should.

Eidt - LOL, as I was typing, the above posts appeared


----------



## Mussels (Oct 19, 2007)

i use OCCT. it was popular for a while, and it now has quad/octa support.


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 25, 2007)

sweet thanks guys, I just googled about this and found this thread at TPU Woot! 

and sasqui no I tried a ton of different ways of using the older version and it would only use cores 0 and 1


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 25, 2007)

holy hell is this thing sensitive!


----------



## trt740 (Dec 1, 2007)

this needs to be added to the downloads section


----------

